# Aristo or LGB auto-reverse units, how do they work?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo or LGB auto-reverse units, how do they work? How are they different from each other? 

I have a very short section of track I want to use an auto-reversing unit on, but before I go out and buy one I want to know:
A: How they work?
B: How are they wired?
C: Are there any special modifications needed for the engine?
D: How different are the LGB and A/C units from each other? 

This will be for a track powered, stand alone engine on approximately 7 foot length of track.

Thanks Vic


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Try this one http://www.ironpeng.com/ipe/auto_r.html its cheap and it works good. ive been using it for 6 months with no issues.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

#8 

Point-to-point, back and forth, REVERSING control









YardMaster hookup 









StationMaster hookup with deceleration/acceleration and in-between station stops 
#8 

Point-to-point, back and forth, REVERSING control









YardMaster hookup 









StationMaster hookup with deceleration/acceleration and in-between station stops 
#8 

Point-to-point, back and forth, REVERSING control









YardMaster hookup 









StationMaster hookup with deceleration/acceleration and in-between station stops 
Highly recommened

http://www.rr-concepts.com/apps.shtml



Point-to-point, back and forth, REVERSING control


YardMaster hookup 


StationMaster hookup with deceleration/acceleration and in-between station stops


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, the newest LGB unit has a momentum feature that provides a soft start and stop. No changes to the Loco required. The current is reversed when the Loco crosses a gapped rail section with a diode across the gap at either end of the run. I'm not familiar with the A-C unit.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo unit is PWC type of power and you can get a 'ping' sound from engines, and is polarity sensitive. 
Diodes for stopping are in rerailers and the center of the rerailer is higher than the rail (read couplers can hit and cause derailments). Fix is to shim the rail higher. 

LGB unit is DC and does not care about power supply polarity (read fool proof). 

Both units need an adjustable output power pack. 

Big cost difference, Aristo does sell just the reverser and you can add your own diodes to the gap in the track (use 4 amp or more rating, 100 volts minimum. 

I use double gaps on my Aristo unit and use a 4 ohm resistor to 'slow' down the train before hitting the diode section. This gives softer starts also. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/slow_down_train.bmp


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The rerailer crossing peices used by the Aristo unit is a big turn off as one end of the track may end up on a bridge, Hmmm, looks like the Yardmaster unit needs accessory power from the powerpack, I'm planning on using a basic LGB power supply (1amp) thats has track DC only supply, that leaves Iron Penguin unit as the forerunner, looks really simple to install. Intersting!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Can make you own for


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Most of these units so far only switch the track polarity on a timed basis. 
That's not too good for the engine unless you run it extremely slowly. 
You really want a unit that includes deceleration and acceleration even if it costs a few dollars more rather than a unit that applies and cuts off full power on every reversal.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm only traveling 7-8 feet, so the slower the better, so I think I can skip the decelerator unit. 

Todd, thats alot of pretty lines on that drawing, do they mean something???  If you new anything about me you'd know that the results of handing me a soldering iron and a bunch of electronic parts is like giving an I-phone to a chimp, then wondering why he hasnt called you up to say "thanks"


----------



## MRKirk (Dec 29, 2016)

I was recently given a LGB 901031 reversing unit that I would like to hook up to a G scale trolley track. The unit is built into one of two bumpers, but is not bump and reverse. It has two pairs of wires coming from the circuit board. 
It has a single throw slide switch and a rotary dial. There are two short sections of track with diodes that I assume go near each end of the track.
I am wondering how to hook it up. I posted a picture of it on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31804208692/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

This diagram shows how the track power is tied to the rails and diodes are inserted to stop the train at each end.
The yard master can be the Aristo or LGB reverser (which is located in the bumper). The power out feeds the center of the track, power in is an adjustable DC power supply.

http://www.rr-concepts.com/images/pdf/yardmaster_5manual.pdf#page=30


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Where are you getting Aristo reversing units? Some make it sound that they are readily available.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike; it's an old thread... the update is LGB related...

John


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

OHH! Not looking at dates.


----------

